# WTB - OG Zenith Super Swept!!!



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I scored off Ebay (the online selling venue)**3 GOLD, SERIES 2, SUPER SWEPTS, 3 PRONG KNOCKS. 2 RIGHTS AND 1 LEFT.*














































Need ONE LEFT SIDE. *It can be Gold or Chrome.*

If you have more than one and would like to sell them let me know as well.*

Thanks.*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I was gone buy those but i bought the tool your gonna need instead:biggrin:. GOOD LOOKING OUT ROLO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I was gone buy those but i bought the tool you gonna need instead:biggrin:.


what up Big Mike?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> what up Big Mike?


 sup wit it rolo ?? good looking out homie! what u up 2?uffin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it rolo ?? good looking out homie! what u up 2?uffin:


just chillan brudda. how them wheels coming along?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> just chillan brudda. how them wheels coming along?


nothing much just chillin bro about to go run some errands the wheels are about 2-1/2 weeks out you'll be the first to see them when their done . I'll also post pics in the WWK thread :boink: LOL!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> nothing much just chillin bro about to go run some errands the wheels are about 2-1/2 weeks out you'll be the first to see them when their done . I'll also post pics in the WWK thread :boink: LOL!!


right on bro!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I was gone buy those but i bought the tool your gonna need instead:biggrin:. GOOD LOOKING OUT ROLO!!! :thumbsup:



Damn :angry:


















Sale It To Me!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Damn :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like this :biggrin:




























:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're just messing with me bro!!! :angry:














Sale it to me!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Now you're just messing with me bro!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no sale on this homie!! sorry


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

you can make a tool that will work bro. I know a few people that have made them since these are no longer around and hard to get.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> you can make a tool that will work bro. I know a few people that have made them since these are no longer around and hard to get.


Who or where was the tool made bro any leads?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Who or where was the tool made bro any leads?


you can have it made at almost any machine shop bro. The one I have is an original Zenith one


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> you can have it made at almost any machine shop bro. The one I have is an original Zenith one


PM sent.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> PM sent.


pm returned


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

One of these Mofos: *Left Side needed. Chrome or gold. Dont matter.*



















TTMFT


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

i got 3 of these tools who needs to buy 1 pm me


E.C. ROLO said:


> Like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

black1962impala said:


> i *got* 3 of these tools who needs to buy 1 pm me


EHHH q~VO
:thumbsup:


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

just found out what the one with zenith is worth so im going to be selling it on Ebay later today


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

black1962impala said:


> View attachment 455125
> View attachment 455126
> View attachment 455127
> 
> just found out what the one with zenith is worth so im going to be selling it on Ebay later today


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

black1962impala said:


> View attachment 455125
> View attachment 455126
> View attachment 455127
> 
> just found out what the one with zenith is worth so im going to be selling it on Ebay later today


 hold on to the other two


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Where all tha swepts @???


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Where all tha swepts @???


X3


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Where all tha swepts @???


:dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :dunno:


any chance one of them 4 lefts is for sale Nate diggidy dog!!:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

I would trade them both a standard super swept left or right. Just need 1 for my fifth wheel.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> I would trade them both a standard super swept left or right. Just need 1 for my fifth wheel.


dont have any!!
let me know i just want a spare!!:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :dunno:


Pm sent


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

black1962impala said:


> View attachment 455125
> View attachment 455126
> View attachment 455127
> 
> just found out what the one with zenith is worth so im going to be selling it on Ebay later today


I guess it wasn't worth as much because it didn't sell! 

:dunno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I guess it wasn't worth as much because it didn't sell!
> 
> :dunno:


he only listed it for 24 hours no one really got a chance to see it.. needs to be listed for at least 8 days and may have to be listed a few times but it will sell!!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> he only listed it for 24 hours no one really got a chance to see it.. needs to be listed for at least 8 days and may have to be listed a few times but it will sell!!!!!


What Up ROLO?

Thanks for the hook up!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What Up ROLO?
> 
> Thanks for the hook up!


No prob.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What Up ROLO?
> 
> Thanks for the *hook up!
> *


fotos oh no paso!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> fotos oh no paso!!


Package hasn't shipped from CalifAZTLAN yet. 

Need to wait for check to clear 

Plus, got to ask ROLO if i can disclose the contentS of the hook up.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

aqui no ahi secretos de quinceañeras!!!
we grown men!!
solo que sean calientes entoces si!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> aqui no ahi secretos de quinceañeras!!!
> we grown men!!
> solo que sean calientes entoces si!!
> :biggrin:


A chuingao. 

LMAO. 

OK. 

I'll post as soon as they arrive.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> aqui no ahi secretos de quinceañeras!!!
> we grown men!!
> solo que sean calientes entoces si!!
> :biggrin:


lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol


No savia que El Roadstar habla/leer Español. 


:scrutinize:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

black1962impala said:


> View attachment 455125
> View attachment 455126
> View attachment 455127
> 
> just found out what the one with zenith is worth so im going to be selling it on Ebay later today


No se vendio otra ves. 

I guees i was the only one who wanteD it. 

:dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> A chuingao.
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> ...


ya dijiste!!




*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol


:scrutinize:
undercover bother
:squint:



Aztlan_Exile said:


> No savia que El Roadstar habla/leer Español.
> x58
> :wow:
> 
> ...





Aztlan_Exile said:


> No se vendio otra ves.
> 
> I guees i was the only one who wanteD it.
> 
> :dunno:


no mucha gente tiene series 2 wheels!!
es raro el que tiene y raro el que busca algo for them!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ya dijiste!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los Que Saben, SABEN!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ya dijiste!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Undercover Super Swepts!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Undercover Super Swepts!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT

:run:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Que Pedo?










Quien Tiene Los Super Swepts?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Que Pedo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo mi sarrrrgento!!
:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> yo mi sarrrrgento!!
> :wave:


LOL, 

Ubiera preguntado -----> Quien Los Tiene En VENTA!!!

:happysad:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

uffin::420::biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL,
> 
> Ubiera preguntado -----> Quien Los Tiene En VENTA!!!
> 
> :happysad:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT for some OG Campbells!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> TTMFT for some OG Campbells!!!


lol... 
NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!!:nono:uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol...
> NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!!:nono:uffin:


:happysad:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :happysad:


uffin::420:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ten pasencia si ahi!!
que paso con los otros Zs ?
no go?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ten pasencia si ahi!!
> que paso con los otros Zs ?
> no go?


No ahi prisa bro!

Just trying to keep the thread on top. 

I got this Bad Boy from El Rolo:








































I should have two more New Style Super Swepts coming soon.*

I'll post pics when they arrive.*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^^^^^ they'll look sick on my 8!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No ahi prisa bro!
> 
> Just trying to keep the thread on top.
> 
> ...


:wow:BADASS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ten pasencia si ahi!!


You're right, Si Ahi!!!!

I've been getting PM with offers but some people want alot of feria for them. 

I'll just take my time and wait on them good deals.

I mean, I paid $200 off Ebay for a set of Three of them. So I use that deal as a Price Gauge!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :wow:BADASS BRO:thumbsup:


Thank you sir,

Now i need to find a good engraver to engrave the other three and gold plate them to have a clean set of OG Super Swepts.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Hit up David from goodtimes cc.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Hit up David from goodtimes cc.



For What?

for super swepts?

to engrave them?

or

to gold-plate them?

:dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> For What?
> 
> for super swepts?
> 
> ...


engraving


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


> engraving


Cool


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

These arrived today:

Four Wheels stamped 2-201 in back of hub, two Adapters and Two OG Gold Zeniths Super Swepts with Campbell Chips ($300 plus shipping):




























First:

















Second:



























Keep'em Coming 

Now i need two more Adapters :happysad:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> These arrived today:
> 
> Four Wheels stamped 2-201 in back of hub, two Adapters and Two OG Gold Zeniths Super Swepts with Campbell Chips ($300 plus shipping):
> 
> ...


Qvo!!!! No Que no!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Qvo!!!! No Que no!!!




You got any extra adapters?

I need two :happysad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> You got any extra adapters?
> 
> I need two :happysad:


AHI LA LLEVAS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> AHI LA LLEVAS




:naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Need two Adapters. :x:

Who has them and for how much? :nicoderm:

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Man I want a set, regular not the series 2, even if they are rough......


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> Man I want a set, regular not the series 2, even if they are rough......


Charlie at Wire Wheel King has the new style KOs:





































www.wirewheelking.com


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LIKE THEM RED ONES!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> LIKE THEM RED ONES!!!


me too!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Charlie at Wire Wheel King has the new style KOs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*parece como las patas de rana que venden por el periferico en mexico!!
:roflmao:*_


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> TTMFT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Charlie at Wire Wheel King has the new style KOs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I remember reading that you can only get them if you buy a set of wheels from WWK, still looking for a used set


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I remember reading that you can only get them if you buy a set of wheels from WWK, still looking for a used set


Mmmmhhh I dont know if you have to buy some wheels first!?

But you can call Charlie and find out. He's a really cool kat. 

Last time i called him he was really good at answering all my questions.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Q-Vo?










Who's got two OG Zenith Super Swept Adapters? (for sale)


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

yo mi chato!!
(not for sale)
:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I got another Super Swept coming all the way down from MEXICO!!!!!

Will post pic when I get it. 

Keep'em coming!!!

:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Q-Vo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

This arrived today:



















These are a *little different than the gold ones.*

The ears on this chromed one are shorter and flat.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> This arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> nice


You should know 

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> nice





Aztlan_Exile said:


> You should know
> 
> :thumbsup:


:wow:
aqui ahi gato enserado!!
:scrutinize:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :wow:
> aqui ahi gato enserado!!
> :scrutinize:


sshhhhh :shh:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

bueno como todos estan hablando español alomejor es mas facil asi, alguien tiene algun set usado de venta???? no hay problema si estan dañados yo los mando arreglar.....................


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> bueno como todos estan hablando español alomejor es mas facil asi, alguien tiene algun set usado se venta???? no hay problema se estan dañados yo los mando arreglar.....................


:roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

implala66 said:


> bueno como todos estan hablando español alomejor es mas facil asi, alguien tiene algun set usado se venta???? no hay problema se estan dañados yo los mando arreglar.....................


tengo uno three wing dayton no chip que eran de oro y estan bien faded !!
:dunno:
:biggrin:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> tengo uno three wing dayton no chip que eran de oro y estan bien faded !!
> :dunno:
> :biggrin:


gracias, pero no ando buscando Dayton, ya sabes unos Zenith normales, no de la serie 2's....................


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT For Some OG Super Swepts!!!



















:naughty:


Wheels, adapters, Chips, KOs, etc 

Keep'em coming!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> TTMFT For Some OG Super Swepts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nothing like the OG chips from Campbell :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> nothing like the OG chips from Campbell :thumbsup::thumbsup:


No doubt!!! 

But this ones here look pretty good too 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire..._Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_922


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No doubt!!!
> 
> But this ones here look pretty good too
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire..._Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_922


not for the price they dont...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

E.C. ROLO said:


> not for the price they dont...


:drama:
jd stuff there!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :drama:
> jd stuff there!!


You'll be surprised how much people still pay for JD KOs and Wheels.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> You'll be surprised how much people still pay for JD KOs and Wheels.


THE ONES WE BOUGHT ARE ALREADY SHOWING DEFECTS AND NOT EVEN 3 YEARS OLD
:barf:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> THE ONES WE BOUGHT ARE ALREADY SHOWING DEFECTS AND NOT EVEN 3 YEARS OLD
> :barf:


I didnt say the quality was good :happysad:

But i hear you tho,

I see that shit on this side of town as well. 

:yessad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I didnt say the quality was good :happysad:
> 
> But i hear you tho,
> 
> ...


:nosad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Man i love this website ... You get lots of LOLs. 

I was going to post it on some one else's thread but didnt want to step on any one's toes. 

:roflmao:


And.....


















TTMFT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Man i love this website ... You get lots of LOLs.
> 
> I was going to post it on some one else's thread but didnt want to step on any one's toes.
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

implala66 said:


> bueno como todos estan hablando español alomejor es mas facil asi, alguien tiene algun set usado de venta???? no hay problema si estan dañados yo los mando arreglar.....................


I guess there are no more out there......................


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> I guess there are no more out there......................


:dunno:


and.........






























TTMFT!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Man i love this website ... You get lots of LOLs.
> 
> I was going to post it on some one else's thread but didnt want to step on any one's toes.
> 
> ...



lol.....TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT for homie


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> TTT for homie


:h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Im missing one adapter. 

WTB. Hit me up. 

TTMFT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

DE AQUALES?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> DE AQUALES?













:naughty:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :naughty:


oh just got mine!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Keep them coming 

:wave:

Missing one Series II, 202 adapter :x:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Wait a minute Ed I thought I started this thread when did u take it over your the 1 with all the rims cant I get a set U got me running 520's and hub caps layed on the ground


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Wait a minute Ed I thought I started this thred when did u take it over your the 1 with all the rims cant I get a set U got me running 520's and hub caps layed on the ground


thread jackers are everywhere!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Here that Ed your a thread jacker
Jajajajaja


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Here that Ed your a thread jacker
> Jajajajaja


LMAO

:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Keep them coming
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Missing one Series II, 202 adapter :x:


:boink:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


The is an NOS set I got from Charlie back in 07 and had engraved. I old them in 09 and ended up with the set back today. They are still NOS never plated. I polished the brass today on this one and it looks good but for some reason it looks chrome in the pic!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> The is an NOS set I got from Charlie back in 07 and had engraved. I old them in 09 and ended up with the set back today. They are still NOS never plated. I polished the brass today on this one and it looks good but for some reason it looks chrome in the pic!!


them ther are badass rolo:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> them ther are badass rolo:thumbsup:


thx bro!!! Im just glad to have them back


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT. :wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

I GOT A FEW SETS OF SWEPTS ONE SERIES 2 AND 2 SETS OF KNOCK OFFS ILL POST UP SOON!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> I GOT A FEW SETS OF SWEPTS ONE SERIES 2 AND 2 SETS OF KNOCK OFFS ILL POST UP SOON!!


si, 

pero en venta?

lol


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> si,
> 
> pero en venta?
> 
> lol


y cual seria el precio si los venderia????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> y cual seria el precio si los venderia????


No se,

El Jose siempre pone que tiene, pero cuuando le preguntas, dice "si tengo, pero no en venta" lol


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No se,
> 
> El Jose siempre pone que tiene, pero cuuando le preguntas, dice "si tengo, pero no en venta" lol


:drama:
es que esas me ban a sacar de un apuro algun dia !!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Q~vo victor!!
ya llegaron!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Got these gold plated by SERIOUS.

I'll post more pics when they arrive.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Got these gold plated by SERIOUS.
> 
> I'll post more pics when they arrive.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Got them back from gold plating:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

how much?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I VOTE ON THE BLACK CHIPS LOOK BEST


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Got them back from gold plating:


:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wow:


x:wow:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> how much?


PM Sent.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> PM Sent.


:shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :shocked:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


I'd say them are rare:shocked:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I'd say them are rare:shocked:


:scrutinize:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I'd say them are rare:shocked:


I got a bunch of them. 



The hard to get ones in my opinion are the OG Super Swepts 

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

By the way,

I just had one super swept and other Series II KOs restored by the hommie Vic at SouthSideCustoms. 

I'll post pics of the super swept "before and after," once I get it.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> By the way,
> 
> I just had one super swept and other Series II KOs restored by the hommie Vic at SouthSideCustoms.
> 
> I'll post pics of the super swept "before and after," once I get it.


Damn Vic I dont know how you did it but my super swept came out better than I thought:

These are the BEFORE pictures:














































AFTER:



















All the ear's edges are now perfect, just like new.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Damn Vic I dont know how you did it but my super swept came out better than I thought:
> 
> These are the BEFORE pictures:
> 
> ...


I try to do my best on my work but if it's for a homie i don't care if i need to do it 2 or 3 times


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I try to do my best on my work but if it's for a homie i don't care if i need to do it 2 or 3 times


I appreciate that bro. 

Thanks. 

:h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :scrutinize:


:angry:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :angry:


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks again charlie & wwk campbell,ca


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Thanks again charlie & wwk campbell,ca


Dont see any holes (for the screws) on them, so i'm guessing they're the regular KNOCK offs.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Dont see any holes (for the screws) on them, so i'm guessing they're the regular KNOCK offs.


Yup..Series I


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yup..Series I


HOW MUCH?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

they look like california with those sharp edges


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

925rider said:


> they look like california with those sharp edges


what other differences are between a OG and a California KO ????


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Damn Vic I dont know how you did it but my super swept came out better than I thought:
> 
> These are the BEFORE pictures:
> 
> ...


ahora debes de encontrarme unos de las serie 1, asi de dañasdos y cuando vengas al valle me los dejas en mi casa, yo se los mando a Victor para que los arregle........


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

implala66 said:


> what other differences are between a OG and a California KO ????


og campells have a rounder edge like these series 2s..the califorinas are sharp straight edges.. there sharp enuff to cut yor hands when cleaning your wheels if your not carefull


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> ahora debes de encontrarme unos de las serie 1, asi de dañasdos y cuando vengas al valle me los dejas en mi casa, yo se los mando a Victor para que los arregle........


LOL


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

implala66 said:


> ahora debes de encontrarme unos de las serie 1, asi de dañasdos y cuando vengas al valle me los dejas en mi casa, yo se los mando a Victor para que los arregle........


:thumbsup:



925rider said:


> og campells have a rounder edge like these series 2s..the califorinas are sharp straight edges.. there sharp enuff to cut yor hands when cleaning your wheels if your not carefull


:wave:



Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL


 ya vendele un set deseguro tienes varios guardados :h5:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

925rider said:


> og campells have a rounder edge like these series 2s..the califorinas are sharp straight edges.. there sharp enuff to cut yor hands when cleaning your wheels if your not carefull


PM sent on this, don't care of they are OG .........



925rider said:


> they can be remade but they wont be OG zenith of campbell...as long as its cast campbell on the back they will be worth more


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

implala66 said:


> PM sent on this, don't care of they are OG .........


if you dont care about og zenith stuff just run china or you just want the look without paying cost..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

925rider said:


> og campells have a rounder edge like these series 2s..the califorinas are sharp straight edges.. there sharp enuff to cut yor hands when cleaning your wheels if your not carefull


:shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> ya vendele un set deseguro tienes varios guardados :h5:


tengo dos sets completos y dos "spares" (contando el que restauraste)

pero no los vendo

:no:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> tengo dos sets completos y dos "spares" (contando el que restauraste)
> 
> pero no los vendo
> 
> :no:


lo sabia


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

925rider said:


> if you dont care about og zenith stuff just run china or you just want the look without paying cost..


OG Zenith is going to cost a arm and a leg, plus they are getting very scarce, that why I'm looking for a beat up set, so I can restore them at my own pace, I do wan't the look but will not run chinas, I was hopping that whomever was repoping them was repopoing them with good quality in mind.......................


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

implala66 said:


> OG Zenith is going to cost a arm and a leg, plus they are getting very scarce, that why I'm looking for a beat up set, so I can restore them at my own pace, I do wan't the look but will not run chinas, I was hopping that whomever was repoping them was repopoing them with good quality in mind.......................



i feel you on the prices now a days but fakes...no thanks


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

925rider said:


> i feel you on the prices now a days *but fakes...no thanks*


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

925rider said:


> i feel you on the prices now a days but*fakes...no thanks*


a general question for everybody, would you consider a set made by Zenith of California a fake????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> a general question for everybody, would you consider a set made by Zenith of California a fake????


OG Zenith originated in Campbell and

Still Does Business as WWK Campbell

So, yes. Most people would say yes, fake if it doesnt say Campbell.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

implala66 said:


> a general question for everybody, would you consider a set made by Zenith of California a fake????



californias no repop yes...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> OG Zenith originated in Campbell and
> 
> Still Does Business as WWK Campbell
> 
> So, yes. Most people would say yes, fake if it doesnt say Campbell.


Agreed!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mire unos series2 ahora getting done at charlies, (wwk)......
De quien SERAN!!!?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> Mire unos series2 ahora getting done at charlies, (wwk)......
> De quien SERAN!!!?


:dunno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> OG Zenith originated in Campbell and
> 
> Still Does Business as WWK Campbell
> 
> So, yes. Most people would say yes, fake if it doesnt say Campbell.


 x2



EXCANDALOW said:


> Mire unos series2 ahora getting done at charlies, (wwk)......
> De quien SERAN!!!?


:shocked:



Aztlan_Exile said:


> :dunno:


 Estas pesado ED


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

implala66 said:


> a general question for everybody, would you consider a set made by Zenith of California a fake????


Id say no but call charlie he can fill in all the blanks..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

implala66 said:


> a general question for everybody, would you consider a set made by Zenith of California a fake????


The shit is so far fucked, and its probably one of the biggest frauds in lowriding history. So many rumors, so many corners cut. Theres so many different versions of zeniths. U have campbells, roadster zeniths, jd zeniths, zeniths of california, and now supposedly coker zeniths. In my personal opinion.....a set of wwk wheels with zenith campbell chips are more zenith than zenith of california. I stick to roadstars, original non rebuilt daytons, and campbell wheels.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

implala66 said:


> a general question for everybody, would you consider a set made by Zenith of California a fake????



I have another question actually. If Zenith was still in Campbell, still selling a set of all chrome 13's for close to 2k do you think the company would last? Sadly no. All the cheapskates on layitlow would be bitching and running their chinas. Chinas destroyed everything. The Zeniths built in Campbell back in the days were the best you could get. Better than anything being built in the past or today. Period.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

man I wish I had seen this post back in the day, I wonder if Charlie will still honor thie price????????


Wire Wheel King said:


> Super Swepts are on special for a limited time, $375.00 in chrome (emblems included). While supplies last.Thanks. WWK


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

implala66 said:


> man I wish I had seen this post back in the day, I wonder if Charlie will still honor thie price????????


those are long gone...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> man I wish I had seen this post back in the day, I wonder if Charlie will still honor thie price????????


:no:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

implala66 said:


> man I wish I had seen this post back in the day, I wonder if Charlie will still honor thie price????????




you cant get around it...if you want them you have to break bread...it cost to be boss


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I duno when or why the price jumped so high. Towards the end of the jd era no one wanted zeniths. Now super swepts are like 600 bux. I had an nos set i bought for 350. There used to be a few sets for sale for 375 and it took a cpl weeks to sell? Why now the demand???


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

lone star said:


> I duno when or why the price jumped so high. Towards the end of the jd era no one wanted zeniths. Now super swepts are like 600 bux. I had an nos set i bought for 350. There used to be a few sets for sale for 375 and it took a cpl weeks to sell? Why now the demand???


I think its because the super swepts have a real unique look to them. I sold a set on cl for 550. I could have got a little more too, but I had already agreed on a deal. The guy who offered more really wanted them, I told him I had OG 2 Bars, said he wasn't interested ''because everybody has them''. So I guess thats part of the answer. The super swepts stand out to people. So many people run china 2 bar zenith copys. Most china lovers cant even tell the difference, but to me an OG zenith 2 bar with a 2 1/2 chip looks 100 times better than a china copy with a 2 1/4 chip and some nasty looking beveled ears. I guess with almost everybody running chinas, people are trying to stand out more to everybody. They want something that screams Zenith or Dayton. What they don't know is that people like us that are into wheels can tell a Z or D from a china in a heartbeat.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Ragtop Ted said:


> I think its because the super swepts have a real unique look to them. I sold a set on cl for 550. I could have got a little more too, but I had already agreed on a deal. The guy who offered more really wanted them, I told him I had OG 2 Bars, said he wasn't interested ''because everybody has them''. So I guess thats part of the answer. The super swepts stand out to people. So many people run china 2 bar zenith copys. Most china lovers cant even tell the difference, but to me an OG zenith 2 bar with a 2 1/2 chip looks 100 times better than a china copy with a 2 1/4 chip and some nasty looking beveled ears. I guess with almost everybody running chinas, people are trying to stand out more to everybody. They want something that screams Zenith or Dayton. What they don't know is that people like us that are into wheels can tell a Z or D from a china in a heartbeat.


AGREED SEÑOR TED!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

implala66 said:


> man I wish I had seen this post back in the day, I wonder if Charlie will still honor thie price????????


HOMIE YA LE CALE YCHARLIE ME MANDO AL LA VEROLAGA .....


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> HOMIE YA LE CALE YCHARLIE ME MANDO AL LA VEROLAGA .....


bueno al menos no se puede decir que no se le hizo intento.................... :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

implala66 said:


> bueno al menos no se puede decir que no se le hizo intento.................... :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> HOMIE YA LE CALE YCHARLIE ME MANDO AL LA VEROLAGA .....


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> HOMIE YA LE CALE YCHARLIE ME MANDO AL LA VEROLAGA .....


y semos compas!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> HOMIE YA LE CALE YCHARLIE ME MANDO AL LA VEROLAGA .....



LMAO


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Ran out of Black Rings i got from Gary,*










But tried this red ones and I think they make the Multis Look better than with black rings.*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ran out of Black Rings i got from Gary,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ran out of Black Rings i got from Gary,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ran out of Black Rings i got from Gary,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed!!!
here my regular og campbell swepts with red rings and red chips!!
love that look!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> agreed!!!
> here my regular og campbell swepts with red rings and red chips!!
> love that look!!



X61


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ran out of Black Rings i got from Gary,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the red rings make the chip stand out more...................


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> the red rings make the chip stand out more...................


Simon!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

series 2 super swept chrome ring and gold og campbell chips new never installed!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> series 2 super swept chrome ring and gold og campbell chips new never installed!




Cuanto?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> series 2 super swept chrome ring and gold og campbell chips new never installed!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> agreed!!!
> here my regular og campbell swepts with red rings and red chips!!
> love that look!!


chingon


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cuanto?


SI LE DA EL COLOR AL MIST?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

[h=2]







[/h]COMPLETE & CLEAN SETA INGRAVED "SERIES II" CAMPBELL SUPER SWEPT'S
*$1500 








PAYPAL ACCEPTED
PM IF INTERESTED 
THANKS:biggrin:*​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Pass me some of what you smokin


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> Pass me some of what you smokin



:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn, the price of super swepts just went up

:run:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Damn, the price of super swepts just went up
> 
> :run:


Open to offers


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Open to offers


what about these????



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> *TTT
> *


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Engraved gold bicennital chips thats the goiing rate


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Going rate or asking rate lol.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

lone star said:


> Going rate or asking rate lol.


 Who r u any way do u even have any sets of Zeniths? 

Why are u jacking every body else's treads. LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I ask the questions. Yes ive own several zeniths. Whats asking questions got to do with jacking threads


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> I ask the questions. Yes ive own several zeniths. Whats asking questions got to do with jacking threads


Your a lil Pinche puto pendaha...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> Going rate or asking rate lol.


Salt


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Q-vo

:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANG CONVICED ON SELLING MY ENGRAVED SERIES 2 SWEPTS IF THESE SELL FOR THAT MUCH!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

These mofos are bad:










Feel like hanging the wheel on my neck like flavor flav:










It would look something like that *but with a wire wheel hanging instead of the clock:

:wow:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> These mofos are bad:


de quien son????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> de quien son????


mios,

se los voy a poner al 58


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> These mofos are bad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND A SPINNING 3 BAR!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> DANG CONVICED ON SELLING MY ENGRAVED SERIES 2 SWEPTS IF THESE SELL FOR THAT MUCH!!


Bwahjajajaja..


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> mios,
> 
> se los voy a poner al 58


se va a ver de aquellas...................

si viste estos????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> se va a ver de aquellas...................
> 
> si viste estos????
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zenith-Wire-wheel-stage-2-adapters-/330791725084?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4d04b9281c&nma=true&si=v6N5E4Mt9UkZ%2ByOPS2KJI8m6p%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


simon,

me los ganaron.

ya cuando llegue ya estaban vendidos.

:facepalm:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> simon,
> 
> me los ganaron.
> 
> ...



if someone was intrested in them they could be located for the right price:wow:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

925rider said:


> if someone was intrested in them they could be located for the right price:wow:


$200?

:dunno:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> $200?
> 
> :dunno:



:nono:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> These mofos are bad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> AND A SPINNING 3 BAR!


LOL

Yeah


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> $200?
> 
> :dunno:


Was worth the try

:happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:fool2:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe two more coming from Tijuana :x:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Maybe two more coming from Tijuana :x:


here's one more


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> here's one more


:shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> here's one more


Thanks Vic for these two vintage mofos:



















And one of these bishes:










Thanks Vic.*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Thanks Vic for these two vintage mofos:


I just picked up 4 of these but in chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

209impala said:


> I just picked up 4 of these but in chrome :thumbsup:


Nice!
How much?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

209impala said:


> I just picked up 4 of these but in chrome :thumbsup:


Do u know the "rules"?

:?:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Do u know the "rules"?
> PICS AND PRICE!!
> :?:


:yes:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Do u know the "rules"?
> 
> :?:





EXCANDALOW said:


> :yes:


x2


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Got these from Vic At SouthSide Customs:

Two NOS Gold Swepts:

One Left:



















One Right:



















And One Gold Three Short Ear. With Campbell Chip and Ring. Right Side:



















Thanks Vic.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

.


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Got these from Vic At SouthSide Customs:
> 
> Two NOS Gold Swepts:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: ya saves siempre buscando lo bueno pa los compas


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...swepts-3-wing-og-zenith-kos.html#post16039108


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ANY ONE OF YOU GET THE SERIES 2 GOLD SUPER SWEPTS FROM SAN JO OFF OF S.F. CRAIGSLIST?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ANY ONE OF YOU GET THE SERIES 2 GOLD SUPER SWEPTS FROM SAN JO OFF OF S.F. CRAIGSLIST?


:dunno:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Putting these mofos together for tomorrow's Tejano Super Show in Odessa, TX


----------



## gonzo4life (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking for chrome super sweeps for my new ZENITHS if you can help call me at 9162614857 steve


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Putting these mofos together for tomorrow's Tejano Super Show in Odessa, TX


:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

gonzo4life said:


> Looking for chrome super sweeps for my new ZENITHS if you can help call me at 9162614857 steve


 Steve do you have Ser II or Ser I Call me I have a set of N.O.S Ser II Super Swepts Knock-Offs 1-(408)314-4686


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Steve do you have Ser II or Ser I Call me I have a set of N.O.S Ser II Super Swepts Knock-Offs 1-(408)314-4686


O snap..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

209impala said:


> I just picked up 4 of these but in chrome :thumbsup:





Aztlan_Exile said:


> Do u know the "rules"?
> 
> :?:


Here's a pic of one  Probably gonna get rid of them soon!









sorry for the shitty phone pic!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

209impala said:


> Here's a pic of one  Probably gonna get rid of them soon!
> 
> 
> View attachment 574739
> ...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

donde estan todos ???????????? yo todavia no tengo mis super swepts.............................. :tears:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

209impala said:


> Here's a pic of one  Probably gonna get rid of them soon!
> 
> 
> View attachment 574739
> ...


SERIES 2??
CUANTO?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


> donde estan todos ???????????? yo todavia no tengo mis super swepts.............................. :tears:


Casi todos estan en El Norte De Califas!

Dile a Jose (ExcandaLow) que te avise cuando encuentre unos. 

El me alludo a conseguir 6


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Casi todos estan en El Norte De Califas!
> 
> Dile a Jose (ExcandaLow) que te avise cuando encuentre unos.
> 
> El me alludo a conseguir 6



its not they cant be found...he just wont break bread..IT COST TO BE BOSS


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Casi todos estan en El Norte De Califas!
> 
> Dile a Jose (ExcandaLow) que te avise cuando encuentre unos.
> 
> El me alludo a conseguir 6


para que son los homie Ed?



si ahi pero los que las tienen saben que no son baratas!!:yes:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

925rider said:


> its not they cant be found...he just wont break bread..IT COST TO BE BOSS


I know they can be found, I had a chance on 2 sets, they just that the came in at the wrong time for me, it's not that I won't pay, I know how much they go for, but just don't want to give away $200-$300 more just because they I'm lookig for some................................


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Casi todos estan en El Norte De Califas!
> 
> Dile a Jose (ExcandaLow) que te avise cuando encuentre unos.
> 
> El me alludo a conseguir 6





EXCANDALOW said:


> para que son los homie Ed?
> 
> 
> 
> si ahi pero los que las tienen saben que no son baratas!!:yes:



ya sabes Jose hay cuando te salgan unos ....................................


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> SERIES 2??
> CUANTO?


x2


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

925rider said:


> its not they cant be found...he just wont break bread..IT COST TO BE BOSS


:rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> para que son los homie Ed?
> 
> 
> 
> si ahi pero los que las tienen saben que no son baratas!!:yes:


:h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

asta que !!
ya me estabas preocupando!!


implala66 said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

implala66 said:


> ya sabes Jose hay cuando te salgan unos ....................................


ya rugiste leon!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

implala66 said:


>


Cuanto?

:fool2:


Im sure Victor att SouthSide can restore the one with the chip!

He did a few miracles on some of my beat up campbell KOs!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ya rugiste leon!!


ya no, ya tengo estos........ gracias como quiera


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cuanto?
> 
> :fool2:
> 
> ...


cuanto....


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cuanto?
> 
> :fool2:
> 
> ...


No estan de venta, si acuérdate que el también me arreglo los canted, ahora faltan estos


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Donde andabas ED que no hacias ruido


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Ando en Off Topic! :facepalm:

Y tu como te va?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ando en Off Topic! :facepalm:
> 
> Y tu como te va?


BIEN AQUI JALANDO NO HAY DE OTRA :wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> BIEN AQUI JALANDO NO HAY DE OTRA :wave:


queriamos NORTE!!


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> cuanto....


I have two sets new chrome engraved willing to sell if price is right


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## biolet64ss (Mar 16, 2013)

*Biolet64ss*

Hi I want zenith 3bars Please let me know the price.



66vert said:


> I have two sets new chrome engraved willing to sell if price is right


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66vert said:


> I have two sets new chrome engraved willing to sell if price is right


Im even afraid to ask how much hno:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Angel text me lost your number


----------

